# Perpetual pest



## Herbiev (Jul 27, 2013)

Mr Lovemanop has been banned permanently after repeated reports of useless postings of Asian girls with no connection to our forum interests.


----------



## Sshire (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Lawijt (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks. I just want to say something about it.


----------



## gus (Jul 28, 2013)

How sad!!!! I thought I found somebody in Thailand to share my hobby. I speak a bit of Thai to get around. Looks like he has his own agenda. Good by---------Manop.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 29, 2013)

Oops!  Sorry about that Gus but we mustn't get our hobbies confused


----------



## Davewild (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Gus
I live in Thailand, though I am not Thai, I'm from the UK originally but have lived there for ten years, I spend a lot of time in Singapore with my work, maybe we could hook up sometime.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 15, 2013)

If Manop is permanently banned from this forum, then how is it that he is still posting in various threads --15-Aug-2013???


----------



## Swifty (Aug 15, 2013)

Posted in my engine build thread as well today.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 15, 2013)

He seems to have re-registered a new and slightly different username.


----------



## Admin (Aug 15, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> If Manop is permanently banned from this forum, then how is it that he is still posting in various threads --15-Aug-2013???



He started a new account.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've often wondered what good it does banning some one from an internet forum.

Just re-register.

I do appreciate that the moderation knows the difference between acceptable and unacceptable.  While I truly appreciate a beautiful woman (probably more than I should) I have appreciated more that I can let my boys sit in my lap while I browse this forum.  For myself, I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 15, 2013)

There was another pest on the other day, just posting lots of garbage. I don't see how they get their kicks doing this sort of stuff. It's not as though they are hacking the site, they just join up and post garbage.

Paul.


----------



## Hopper (Aug 16, 2013)

Darn, I missed it all.


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> I've often wondered what good it does banning some one from an internet forum.
> 
> Just re-register.
> 
> I do appreciate that the moderation knows the difference between acceptable and unacceptable.  While I truly appreciate a beautiful woman (probably more than I should) I have appreciated more that I can let my boys sit in my lap while I browse this forum.  For myself, I'd like to keep it that way.



It cuts down on spamming as a whole, but does very little to be honest.


----------



## gus (Aug 19, 2013)

Hopper said:


> Darn, I missed it all.



Hi Hopper,

All because I speak a wee bitty Thai and may be this makes me pest-proof.
Ha Ha. 

On rare occasions,I posted my catch from the sea to share. 
The moderators have been kind.:hDe::hDe:


----------



## gus (Aug 20, 2013)

I have got another pest into my Webster thread. Just ignoring him. But how I go about deleting them. I am serious engine builder and do not wish to have my postings messed up.


----------



## Lawijt (Aug 20, 2013)

Indeed , you have a great topic Gus. And stay sometimes posting some pics from your catch. I like it a lot.

Barry


----------



## Admin (Aug 22, 2013)

Gus, 

If you flag it with the report post icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the mods and I can take care of it.


----------



## gus (Aug 22, 2013)

Austin said:


> Gus,
> 
> If you flag it with the report post icon
> 
> ...



Hi Austin,

Thanks.

These guys must be sick.


----------

